# Tankmates for labs



## lildrummerboy (6 mo ago)

I know ive put out threads about this tank, but I have a tank with 4 yellow labs, a pictus, a bn, and a snail. And I want to add a small schooling species like dwarf rainbowfish. have any suggestions?


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

lildrummerboy said:


> I know ive put out threads about this tank, but I have a tank with 4 yellow labs, a pictus, a bn, and a snail. And I want to add a small schooling species like dwarf rainbowfish. have any suggestions?


I really like the Neon Rainbowfish as well as the Furcata and Gertrude's. There are so many to choose from. What size is your tank?


----------



## lildrummerboy (6 mo ago)

ive got a 40 breeder


----------



## lildrummerboy (6 mo ago)

I was also thinking maybe some giant danios, how many of those could I put in with the fish I have?


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

lildrummerboy said:


> I was also thinking maybe some giant danios, how many of those could I put in with the fish I have?


I've always been told and read that schoolers like Danios should be no less than 6 in a group, mores the merrier.
The ones you are looking at are larger probably 4 inches full growth(?)
If that's the way you are going I don't think the smaller Rainbowfish would be real happy in that crowd.
The Bosemani get around the same size as the Giant Danio's to the best of my knowledge.
What all do you have in your tank now?
GG


----------



## lildrummerboy (6 mo ago)

yellow labidochromis caerulis


----------



## Hobbyist 4 Life (2 mo ago)

I mean, you could put more african cichlids in there if you wanted to.


----------

